# Eh, no one else wants to post pics?



## Der-Boa-Lieber (Nov 1, 2007)

I guess i will post a picture of my little one sleeping.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 1, 2007)

I'd post pics of our B&W if I could see him for more than a few seconds on the weekend!


----------



## greentriple (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm too stupid to figure out how to post.
:roll:


----------



## Der-Boa-Lieber (Nov 1, 2007)

Lol, i spent so long trying to figure out how to post a pic, although i still have yet to figure out how to program a VCR.

I use photobucket.com to post my pics.


----------



## Mike (Nov 1, 2007)

All I have is relatively old pics. 

Heres pic of one of my juvi males. (Taken a few months before hibernation)


----------



## dorton (Nov 1, 2007)

Cute. 
NEED MORE PICS


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 1, 2007)

great pics guys


----------



## Der-Boa-Lieber (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks like he's eyeing your sandle!


----------



## Mike (Nov 1, 2007)

Der-Boa-Lieber said:


> Looks like he's eyeing your sandle!



Haha I wouldn't be surprised if he was. He has this strange obsession with feet. He'll follow me around, tongue flicking my feet all the way if I'm wearing sandals or barefoot, for closed shoes he acts like I'm not there. Go figure. :lol:


----------



## RehabRalphy (Nov 1, 2007)

awww, man tegus are great


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 2, 2007)

Ok guys!!


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 2, 2007)

VARNYARD said:


>


I like that pic. 

I'll have to take a pic of our kids holding our big Red.


----------



## Der-Boa-Lieber (Nov 2, 2007)

Sheesh...I always forget how big some Tegus can get :shock: , thats great! Love the pictures!!


----------



## Mike (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice pics! I like the 2nd one, but all the animals look great.


----------



## greentriple (Nov 3, 2007)

Not as impressive as Bobby's, but it's all I got.

"El Che" or Sancho-Zilla  














]









[/img]


----------



## Mike (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice pics! What's he eating in the 3rd?


----------



## greentriple (Nov 3, 2007)

Turkey, lamb heart, soft-boiled egg yolk and shell, talapia, papaya, mango, pineapple, basil and calcium supp.. He loves it and will eat it before he goes after whatever whole food I might add as well.


----------



## COWHER (Nov 3, 2007)

Here is my little guy Barbossa


----------



## greentriple (Nov 3, 2007)

He looks so much darker in the first few pics as compared to the last. Very handsome. How old is he in the photos?


----------



## Mike (Nov 3, 2007)

I really like the "singe mark" on his nose.


----------



## COWHER (Nov 3, 2007)

greentriple said:


> He looks so much darker in the first few pics as compared to the last. Very handsome. How old is he in the photos?


the last pic was about a week or two after i got him back in july. the rest are from end of october. he has gotten dark but i still love him


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome looking, real healthy too. Thanks for sharing Matt!!


----------



## greentriple (Nov 8, 2007)

Dave, I think you're playing favorites!!! You post great pics. of the blues and your red, but none of the B&W. Don't you like her as much? 8)


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 8, 2007)

greentriple said:


> Dave, I think you're playing favorites!!! You post great pics. of the blues and your red, but none of the B&W. Don't you like her as much? 8)


That's because we never see him! (Actually we don't know the sex.) He's up after we go to work and down before we get home. He's been up long enough on the weekend to eat his mice and he's gone again. Even though he's only 8 months old I guess he's semi-retired. He did bask for an hour or two last Sunday but I was busy and saw him in passing. 

We've been very busy on the weekends. I spend most of my "free" time building Tegu enclosures. Third one should be done Sunday for our new Blue. The timing just hasn't been right to see the little guy. 

I keep saying I need to take new pics of all the herps.


----------



## MMRR - jif (Nov 8, 2007)

Clifford, Clifford, and me.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 8, 2007)

I mentioned to my wife to name our Red Tegu Clifford. She didn't like it. He's getting to be like a lazy old dog!


----------



## greentriple (Nov 8, 2007)

I like Clifford's pic.

Dave, you're beginning to read like the father who neglects the middle child and makes excuses.

FYI - the average father spends 6 HOURS a week with his kids.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 8, 2007)

greentriple said:


> Dave, you're beginning to read like the father who neglects the middle child and makes excuses.
> 
> FYI - the average father spends 6 HOURS a week with his kids.


Our B&W is our first Tegu. He was insane for the first few months. I got bit a few times. He's calmed some as he's gotten older. I prefer the one's I actually see every day.

6 hours a week??!! I spend less with the kids and more with the Tegu's.


----------



## olympus (Nov 8, 2007)

That's the way you do it.. The kids will always be there...


----------



## COWHER (Nov 8, 2007)

MMRR - jif said:


> Clifford, Clifford, and me.



I love how you can see the poor guys face in the clifford suit lol :twisted:


----------



## Mike (Nov 8, 2007)

COWHER said:


> MMRR - jif said:
> 
> 
> > Clifford, Clifford, and me.
> ...



Thanks for pointing that out. It only makes it funnier. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 8, 2007)

My new guy, Fason!


----------



## greentriple (Nov 8, 2007)

Cute little guy. He looks good.


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 10, 2007)

I agree with Ed, nice looking GU,


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks!! I got him from Sam @ Karma Kritters. ;-)


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 11, 2007)

OK, here's our B&W. He enjoyed a warm bath today. He's dulling and will shed soon.





I didn't get any pics, but we let him roam the house for the first time. He went behind a cabinet and hid. I pulled the lower drawer out and put his 2 mice in a bowl inside the cabinet where he could see them. He ate them both and came out looking for more food.


----------



## greentriple (Nov 11, 2007)

Very nice and handsome fellow. I'm confused, was the soaking an older picture or one you just took?


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 11, 2007)

That's one I took today. We had 3 Tegu's out at one time, rotating for baths and food. We were a little busy. I should have taken a pic of him eating.

Gotta feed my BP now.


----------



## nat (Nov 13, 2007)

Here's my little girl back in April : 





and here she is in July. I still can't get over how fast they grow! No more recent pics I am afraid though... someone decided to hibernate despite being in a toasty warm reptile room. le sigh. :roll:


----------



## greentriple (Nov 13, 2007)

Her mommy feeds her good.


----------



## olympus (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice tegu you can tell that you really take care of her.


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 14, 2007)

She looks great Nat! How old is your lil girl?


----------



## nat (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your kind comments! 




PuffDragon said:


> She looks great Nat! How old is your lil girl?



I don't know actually. She was a rescue. She was given to me by a pet store in April because she wasn't "sellable" due to a nerve condition. She couldn't walk straight (she wobbled as if intoxicated), had a problem with her sight / coordination (if she tried to aim for her food bowl she would go to the far right and miss). They didn't know how she came to be that way but I suspect that it was either due to malnutrition or abuse (she was a biter when I got her and hated men). Anyways, she's good now, her coordination is only slightly off now (you wouldn't know it unless you knew what you were looking for) and her temperment has done a complete 180' and she is calm as can be! 

if anyone wants to give me an estimate for her age from her first picture that would be awesome... though I know if she was malnourished, she would have been a lot smaller than expected... but any estimate is appreciated!


----------



## Ari Gold (Nov 15, 2007)

i'd like to say what a great job you've done, it takes a lot just to buy a normal gu, but adopting one is even more respectable. congrats on transforming her into the gorgeous gu she is today!


----------

